

Ask HN: /Onlinecasino showing up in my Google Analytics reports since today - throwawayyay

Just checked my Google Analytics for a blog I run with AdSense on it.<p>Today there are a unusual high number of visits landing on a page with page path &#x2F;onlinecasino in GA that doesn&#x27;t exist on my website.<p>Traffic is coming from all over the world, but all of it is from Android and is new and not doing anything (100% bouncerate).<p>I&#x27;m worried this might have impact on my AdSense account as I don&#x27;t want my site to be associated with online gambling.<p>Anybody experience with the same? Is there any danger to this? Is there anything I should do?
======
Fr0z3n
I Saw this too for one of my site running on WordPress. It's reported only in
my Google Analytics account and not in my Jetpack stats. This happened only on
25th March. Are you guys running WordPress too?

------
cdelsolar
Bump, I saw this too.

